# Best Buy Home Theater Demo Disc



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if anybody pick up this disc at any BB store .... 

I saw it before but didn't pick a copy (is FREE :bigsmile::bigsmile ... I don't know what is in it, but cover says that includes THX optimizer (I know that most use Avia or DVE, but this is for us the new guys and is free) ... it also includes seven movie trailers (eragon, Fly Boys, Ice Age II, Fantastic 4 - Silver Surfer, The Simpsons, Night at the Museum and Behind Enemy lines II)...



I think is a good idea ... instead of looking for a movie to preview the set up ...


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!
I don't get there very often, but next time I'm there, I'll see if I can get one. Nearest BB is about 35-40 miles away.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I used the DVD last night and I'm dissapointed ...:wits-end::wits-end:

I was expecting something better in the DVD .. there is just the THX optimizer and movie trailers for the movies ... the only good thing is a THX cartoon (I don't know how to call it, I will try to upload and post a link to the video) ... is not to long (less than 1 min), but they use low and high frequencies and it sounds nice .... :yes::yes::yes:

edit: Here is the link I found for the trailer http://www.thx.com/cinema/trailers.html ; they used the Moo Can in the DVD.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Home Theater Demo Disc*

Many times I've seen post asking for clips to use in demo discs ... 

I just found this website http://www.digital-digest.com/dvd/downloads/trailers.html ...:yes::yes::yes:

I'm downloading a couple of trailers to use as a demo disc for my HT ... hopefully it will work ...raying:raying:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! Neat demos.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a fox demo disc that I got from best buy years ago, has actual scene from movies that fox chose for great audio and video. I use it regularly as test material.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> I have a fox demo disc that I got from best buy years ago, has actual scene from movies that fox chose for great audio and video. I use it regularly as test material.


Nice .... :T:T:T:T

That's what I excpected on this DVD (scenes from movies with a lot of surroud effects and picture) ... but instead, they have the regular movie trailers in stereo sound not DD or DTS ...:foottap::foottap:

I'm sure the disc is locked, Right??? ... or Can you make copies??? ... it would be nice to have a copy ...:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Couple questions,
How many minutes is the disc?
Is it mainly trailers for movies, or is there a bunch of "eye and ear candy" as well?

salvasol, did I read that right??? The disc is stereo only????? 

Thanks for the links too! :T

Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

How many minutes is the disc? ...

*Trailers ( Ice Age 1m17sec, Fly Boys 1m, Night at the museum 2m20sec, Fant 4 1m34sec, Simpsons 2m6sec, Behind enemy 1m1sec, Eragon 2m25sec and THX Moo Can 31sec)
The rest is the THX optimizer (audio and video)*

Is it mainly trailers for movies, or is there a bunch of "eye and ear candy" as well? ....

*Nope ... that's what I was expecting to find on this DVD ..:foottap::foottap:*

salvasol, did I read that right??? The disc is stereo only????? ...

*I will double check tonight at home (I don't know how to check that on my laptop computer) ... I remember a stereo signal but I don't recall exactly about the trailers ...*

Thanks for the links too! :T

You're welcome ... 

After this disappointment with the DVD, I'm planning to make one from different movies (bass and effects) .. I have to choose good chapter from each ... I don't have a lot of knowledge to copy DVD's (I mean about the copyrights); I was reading my DVR manual (Pioneer 210) and it clearly says that can't copy any protected material ....:wits-end::wits-end::wits-end:

Does anybody knows if this will work: from DVD to TV and from TV to DVR ...:huh::huh::huh:

Does the signal carries the copyright lock to avoid copying the DVD??? ...

My DVR can record the audio in mono, stereo and SAP ... What happens to DD or DTS audio signal???

I'm reserching for options to make a nice demo DVD ...raying:raying:raying:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Home Theater Demo Disc*



salvasol said:


> I just found this website http://www.digital-digest.com/dvd/downloads/trailers.html ...:yes::yes::yes:


Can't get past all the popups. Nothing ever "Loads"....:crying:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I'm reserching for options to make a nice demo DVD ...raying:raying:raying:


I'd *LOVE* to do one, or have one too. Just too many other things going on right now (in my HT room).

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it would be easy enough, using a tool like DVD shrink, to pull the scenes from various DVD that you would want. THe tricky part would be building a menu, thoughh I bet there's a ton of software that make it dumb simple. I just don't know of any off the top of my head.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ...I think it would be easy enough, using a tool like DVD shrink, to pull the scenes from various DVD that you would want. THe tricky part would be building a menu, thoughh I bet there's a ton of software that make it dumb simple. I just don't know of any off the top of my head.


I have Roxio 8 ... Do you think it may work??? ... I know that I can copy CD's, photo, videos, etc...:yes::yes:

I can also copy tapes, LP's and home videos even DVD's if they're not copy protected ... :duh::duh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I have Roxio 8 ... Do you think it may work??? ... I know that I can copy CD's, photo, videos, etc...:yes::yes:
> 
> I can also copy tapes, LP's and home videos even DVD's if they're not copy protected ... :duh::duh:


I would doubt that Sonny would want me talking about ways to bypass copyright encryption on his forums, but I will in my podcast in the future. In the mean time, consider google a resource.


----------

